# Some Scrote Has Pinched My Headlamp Protector!



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

And whilst looking to see if there are any cheaper suppliers than Climair, I came across this.

http://deepredmotorhome.com/headlampdeflectors.php

Might be useful for anyone buying a set, and feeling a bit nervous about dismantling the van to fit them.

Dave


----------

